# recommed a wheel brush



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i have had 2 of these megs brushes http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_189.html but the grey rubber top has come off on both of them, making them possibly damaging to my wheels. i want to get a new brush but want something that doesn't have a rubber top piece - or at least one that is stuck on properly!

what would you recommed/what are you all using?

dan


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

I'll be taking delivery of my EZ detail brush tomorrow which I've read good things about, watch this space :thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

What i want is a ez detail brush gonna order soon


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I would defo get an ez detailing brush


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Wheel woollies, the best detailing tool I have bought so far


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

EZ detail brush.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/ez-detail-brush/prod_480.htm


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Love my ez mini 
Want the bigg one now


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wheel woolies and a EZ mini the perfect combo for me.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

EZ one looks good, bit pricey but I guess it's worth it if the top doesn't come off! That ones seems to have rubber wrapped around the tip, rather than plonked on.if you catch the Megs brush the rubber top just pops off!


----------



## TurboAD (Apr 10, 2013)

PeanuckleJive said:


> I'll be taking delivery of my EZ detail brush tomorrow which I've read good things about, watch this space :thumb:


I have one and its mega!!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Buckweed said:


> Wheel woolies and a EZ mini the perfect combo for me.


+1 on that, I did have the EZ mini and Large but traded the large EZ for the wheels woollies...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Orders just gone in from me for one:thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

for me

Wheel woolies and a Dooka Wheel wash mitt

awesome combo!


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

take a cheap sponge a plastic or wooden stick, water resistant glue and a scicor... in 3 min you have the best wheel woolie out there,,,,


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

year said:


> take a cheap sponge a plastic or wooden stick, water resistant glue and a scicor... in 3 min you have the best wheel woolie out there,,,,


Yeah that's sounds awesome...


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd never thought of making my own, might have a go at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Wheel woolies, expensive but worth every penny IMO, don't know what the longevity of them is likely to be...but when they do finally crack, I'll get another set..

Tried most of the other types, and they are in the main fine as long as the core of the brush is protected (if not, then don't even bother if you love your alloys), but WW's are in a different league...

Just my opinion of course


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i would like some wheel woolies but cant even justify or afford 40 quid on them as much as i love my ez brushes the fact they snap after a while is getting frustrating


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Spend the money on the wheel wollies and one uve used them it will be very justifyable !!!

I did. Lol


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> i would like some wheel woolies but cant even justify or afford 40 quid on them as much as i love my ez brushes the fact they snap after a while is getting frustrating


I pondered as well, it is a lot of money for wheel brushes, so had to justify in my own mind. I'm glad I took the plunge though, they are brilliant...:thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

EZ detail brush get my vote, how I cleaned wheels without it for so long I'll never know. It's best brush I've used by far. This and a dedicated wash mitt (dodo wheel one) is all I use on wheels 90% of time.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

year said:


> take a cheap sponge a plastic or wooden stick, water resistant glue and a scicor... in 3 min you have the best wheel woolie out there,,,,


:thumb:

I might try this tonight... pick up a couple of wooden spoons, a bit of waterproof super-glue and a sponge. Lets see what happens. 

:detailer:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i think i will try the EZ brush first before I spend £40!! thanks for the advice.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

I can confirm the EZ detail brush is now a fully fledged member of my arsenal, very impressed :thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm another Wheel Woolie convert, they're brilliant! I've just ordered the angled set from Polished Bliss to go with my original straight brushes


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 wheel woollies


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

+2 wheel woollies


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

+3 wheel woolies


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

+4 wheel woolies


----------



## fastmike (Feb 9, 2013)

PeanuckleJive said:


> I can confirm the EZ detail brush is now a fully fledged member of my arsenal, very impressed :thumb:


I like the EZ detail brush but it splatters so much!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

fastmike said:


> I like the EZ detail brush but it splatters so much!


Yep I agree with you there mate


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Yep I agree with you there mate


If you twist the brush whilst pulling it out the wheel you'll not get the splatter :thumb:


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Or you can apply sideways movements while cleaning and pulling out. I use a brush similar to the Meguiars yellow one, and this does the trick for me.

As for the rubber tip that can come off, I'll apply some flexible glue when I see it for the first time come off "by itself". So far I tried pulling it with my fingers and needed a reasonable amount of force.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi. Can anyone recommend a brush for cleaning
Around the wheel nuts?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft-Whee...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item20c66babad

come in various sizes but think nearly everyone will have at least one in there collection im pretty sure


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Wheel Wollies set, EZ detail brush (mini&reg), round Swisswax Wheel brush (stipling brush) and a cut grout sponge.

Should be able to handle any wheel with those in your kit.


----------

